
The Climate Movement Needs Rebranding - markmassie
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3034104/the-climate-movement-needs-rebranding-but-these-milton-glazer-buttons-wont-do-it
======
duncan_bayne
I wonder what a button that means "decades long hiatus not predicted by any of
the IPCCs models" would look like? How about one for "climate change is
obviously a real thing, but we understand so little about it that legislating
about it is likely to be counterproductive, and lower the living standards of
people everywhere"?

Actually my Land Rover key fob probably covers both of those quite nicely.

------
pedalpete
I didn't get the black/green dot as a symbol. I get that once people have been
told what it is they'll start thinking "climate change", but is this really
going to change the mind of the deniers?

When I was growing up in Canada, we had a public service announcement of an
owl saying, quite simply "give a hoot, don't pollute".

Doesn't something simple like that say it all? Can climate deniers really
argue with that? We have an environment, keep it clean. End of story.

